# Best balanced Laptop at Rs.45000



## pratheeshps (Aug 2, 2013)

I have some best advices from Digit members from the past & I am again looking for the Same thing from your side.

I need a best performing (non-gaming laptop) at the budget of Rs.45000.I do not prefer ULV processors since it seems a bit costlier & underperformer compared to Mobile(M series) processor.The Laptop should be preferable for Good Multimedia playback,all General purposes as well as Good keyboard/Trackpad combo,a bit of  Gaming & Good battery Life of 3 hours in normal conditions.At this price range,I do prefer a sleek looking Laptop (not an ultrabook)




1) What is your budget? 

Rs.45000

2)What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?

I prefer 14" display & quite portable

3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?

I prefer Sony,but all other brands are welcome except Acer,Dell & local Indian Brands.

4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 

General Purpose (Multimedia,Browsing,Spreadsheets,Light-Medium Gaming)

5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?

I prefer a 900 p ,Glossy display

6) Anything else you would like to say? 

I am looking for an 3rd Gen i5,4GB,500 GB with a dedicated Graphic Card.It must be quite portable & have good After  sales support.Dell seems to have some support issues here,that's why I avoided Dell Brand.I prefer Haswell laptop under 45k(Doesn't seem to be available right now).I would like to purchase it locally & needed within 2 weeks atmost.I enquired locally for Sony Vaio E Series SVE14137CN  but it is not available.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 2, 2013)

Get samsung series 5 so4in.


----------



## pratheeshps (Aug 2, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Get samsung series 5 so4in.



Thank You ,but it seems to well out of my budget ,10k more..Are You referring to this model?

*bit.ly/15jnbu1 -Flipkart


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 2, 2013)

Lenovo Z500 (Battery might be a dissapointment)


----------



## pratheeshps (Aug 2, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Lenovo Z500 (Battery might be a dissapointment)



Z500 seems to be A Gaming Laptop,I am looking for a primary entertainment laptop & all purpose laptop with Good battery life,& Gaming is my secondary priority.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 2, 2013)

pratheeshps said:


> Thank You ,but it seems to well out of my budget ,10k more..Are You referring to this model?
> 
> Samsung NP550P5C-S04IN Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 6GB/ 1 TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) - Samsung: Flipkart.com -Flipkart



The reason why I suggested you so4in over z500 is because you listed multimedia as your first choice. so4in has got good sound quality and sleek as well plus a powerful gpu which can handle nearly all games. Do not buy it from fk check locally easily available for around 49 to 50 coz it is worth each penny.


----------



## rohitshubham (Aug 2, 2013)

pratheeshps said:


> I have some best advices from Digit members from the past & I am again looking for the Same thing from your side.
> 
> I need a best performing (non-gaming laptop) at the budget of Rs.45000.I *do not prefer ULV processors* since it seems a bit costlier & underperformer compared to Mobile(M series) processor.The Laptop should be preferable for Good Multimedia playback,all General purposes as well as Good keyboard/Trackpad combo,*a bit of medium Gaming & Good battery Life of 3 hours *in normal conditions.At this price range,I do *prefer a sleek looking Laptop* (not an ultrabook)
> 
> ...


every thing i highlighted fits you perfectly for Z500
a)sleekest notebook you can find around at that range
b)4.5+ hrs of batery backup with 50% brightness and surfing on WLAN
c)not a ulv processor
d)enough for any game @mid settings
CONS:
a)720p display but you wont get a single 900p display at that range
As far as sony is concerned it has a 750Gb Hdd ... if you are so bent upon Multimedia, having a higher space like 1Tb will be better..
Even then  if you want  a SONY laptop go for SONY Fit 15 but again it has a ULV processor .......


----------



## kkn13 (Aug 2, 2013)

rohitshubham said:


> every thing i highlighted fits you perfectly for Z500
> a)sleekest notebook you can find around at that range
> b)4.5+ hrs of batery backup with 50% brightness and surfing on WLAN
> c)not a ulv processor
> ...



Yeah vaio s have great design and are robust avoid Samsung they haven't made it in laptops properly yet dell isn't all that bad it's just that Indians are taken for granted abt laptop service (atleast in Mumbai)

U series processors aren't that bad for ur requirements they will suffice unless u want to play games on it

Hp is another good brand in matters of balanced laptops and service

Sony has disappointed me a few times otherwise they don't really need service they are that we'll built I have a cr series which still works like a charm,only drivers were an issue for me (updated from vista to 7) but a little tinkering around on the vaio driver site and I found the same driver in a similar model which worked for it

Hope I helped


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 2, 2013)

Z500....


----------



## pratheeshps (Aug 2, 2013)

$hadow said:


> The reason why I suggested you so4in over z500 is because you listed multimedia as your first choice. so4in has got good sound quality and sleek as well plus a powerful gpu which can handle nearly all games. Do not buy it from fk check locally easily available for around 49 to 50 coz it is worth each penny.



Yes,it seems to a good one..

Have you used it?What is the avg. battery life?

Since,it's for my brother,I am not sure he can extend by another 5k..

Can you suggest another alternative around 45k & your experience with the suggested Samsung model?



rohitshubham said:


> every thing i highlighted fits you perfectly for Z500
> a)sleekest notebook you can find around at that range
> b)4.5+ hrs of batery backup with 50% brightness and surfing on WLAN
> c)not a ulv processor
> ...



Have you really used Z500?Is the battery life attained in real time scenario?Is overheating an issue?Does this have a backlit keyboard?


----------



## rohitshubham (Aug 2, 2013)

i am using this model and yes i get 4.5+hrs @ rougly 45-50% brightness with power saver mode mode ...
no backlit keyboard  and there is no problem of overheating(one of the coolest around)... for details go to the thread on z500.. there are pics posted by many members on the temps


----------



## pratheeshps (Aug 2, 2013)

rohitshubham said:


> i am using this model and yes i get 4.5+hrs @ rougly 45-50% brightness with power saver mode mode ...
> no backlit keyboard  and there is no problem of overheating(one of the coolest around)... for details go to the thread on z500.. there are pics posted by many members on the temps



Thank you..How about Lenovo After Sales Support & Driver support?Does this have Elan Touchpad?Is there any issues with it?How was the display?Review says display brightness is lower & viewing angles are not so great?


----------



## $hadow (Aug 2, 2013)

Than you should checkout lenovo z500 with 1gb graphic card.


----------



## rohitshubham (Aug 3, 2013)

pratheeshps said:


> Thank you..How about Lenovo After Sales Support & Driver support?Does this have Elan Touchpad?Is there any issues with it?How was the display?Review says display brightness is lower & viewing angles are not so great?


nope, it comes with synaptics drivers... flipkart's written wrong as for ASS of lenovo, i haven't encountered any problems till date so, i dont know  but as ar as i have heard it's good from the shopwalas/TDF forum


----------



## pratheeshps (Aug 3, 2013)

rohitshubham said:


> nope, it comes with synaptics drivers... flipkart's written wrong as for ASS of lenovo, i haven't encountered any problems till date so, i dont know  but as ar as i have heard it's good from the shopwalas/TDF forum



Ok...



Nerevarine said:


> Lenovo Z500 (Battery might be a dissapointment)


Z500 is suppossed to have 4 hours battery Life as another user has pointed out.Do you agree with the fact?



$hadow said:


> Than you should checkout lenovo z500 with 1gb graphic card.



Is this a good buy? Another user has pointed out that Samsung Laptops are not so durable as other Brands..What abt your experience with the Samsung Laptops?

How abt these Samsung Laptops?

Samsung NP370R5E-S05IN-- *bit.ly/18YX4Ln

Samsung NP350V5C-S02IN-- *bit.ly/18YXaCM


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 3, 2013)

i5 ULV won't make a big dent on gaming if a midrange GPU is available. without GPU, games will run slow because of limited power bracket. but also ULV + any midrange GPU means it won't heat much even under prolonged use.

BTW first decide if you want a 15" or 14". you get really limited options with 14" whereas there seem to be abundance of 15" to choose from. Z500 is a full fledged heavy duty laptop and weights in at 2.9kg.


----------



## pratheeshps (Aug 4, 2013)

sam said:


> i5 ULV won't make a big dent on gaming if a midrange GPU is available. without GPU, games will run slow because of limited power bracket. but also ULV + any midrange GPU means it won't heat much even under prolonged use.
> 
> BTW first decide if you want a 15" or 14". you get really limited options with 14" whereas there seem to be abundance of 15" to choose from. Z500 is a full fledged heavy duty laptop and weights in at 2.9kg.



i5 ULV seems to be expensive compared to its M variants..I am not sure whether can I get a good i5 ULV +GPU combo in this pricebracket compared to i5 M +GPU combo.Low clock speed as well as expense is dragging me back on ULV Laptops.If anyone could point out the ULV(U) & MOBILE(M) comparison in practical situation,it would be nice?

14 inch category is a limited one as compared to 15 inch,& I am open to both categories.2.9 kg is on an heavier side & I will be happy,if I could find one around 2.5 kg.



sam said:


> i5 ULV won't make a big dent on gaming if a midrange GPU is available. without GPU, games will run slow because of limited power bracket. but also ULV + any midrange GPU means it won't heat much even under prolonged use.



In my earlier post,you have suggested me to avoid ULV laptops as far as gaming is concerned.

 *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks/171817-can-you-help-me-find-best-4-a.html#post1867767

Does ULV overheat as much as Mobile Series does?


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 4, 2013)

pratheeshps said:


> i5 ULV seems to be expensive compared to its M variants..I am not sure whether can I get a good i5 ULV +GPU combo in this pricebracket compared to i5 M +GPU combo.Low clock speed as well as expense is dragging me back on ULV Laptops.If anyone could point out the ULV(U) & MOBILE(M) comparison in practical situation,it would be nice?
> 
> 14 inch category is a limited one as compared to 15 inch,& I am open to both categories.2.9 kg is on an heavier side & I will be happy,if I could find one around 2.5 kg.



of all i can find only 3 models with balanced spec:
15: Samsung NP350V5C-S0BIN / Samsung NP350V5C-S0CIN

14: Sony VAIO Fit 14E F14218SN/B. but 4 cell battery so at the end of the day, battery life is going to be mediocre at best.



pratheeshps said:


> In my earlier post,you have suggested me to avoid ULV laptops as far as gaming is concerned.
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks/171817-can-you-help-me-find-best-4-a.html#post1867767
> 
> Does ULV overheat as much as Mobile Series does?



if you check notebookcheck reviews you'll find that ULV's gaming performance is really close to the real life counterpart, provided something like GT635/7670 or better is present. unless you throw multitasking, ULV should be just fine.

ULV will heat if packed inside ultrabook. but for normal thickness laptops, it shouldn't.


----------



## pratheeshps (Aug 4, 2013)

Thank You Sam...

I have found another 14 inch one from Sony SVE14137CN : E Series : VAIO™ Laptop & Computer : Sony India but have lower grade GPU of 7550M..But still hard to find on LOCAL /ONLINE purchase..How abt that?


----------



## tanmayraj (Aug 8, 2013)

Go with HP ENVY 4 1002TX (Ultrabook ) or Dell Inspirion Series.


----------



## pratheeshps (Aug 9, 2013)

tanmayraj said:


> Go with HP ENVY 4 1002TX (Ultrabook ) or Dell Inspirion Series.



What are you saying? 1002TX is 60k way out of my budget


----------



## Gollum (Aug 9, 2013)

HP's are a bit expensive but you can get 3yr warranty with it too.


----------



## tanmayraj (Aug 9, 2013)

pratheeshps said:


> What are you saying? 1002TX is 60k way out of my budget



Well,i am extremely sorry for the suggestion.Go with Dell Inspirion 14R or 15R(Better than 14R) but its is 15.6inch.


----------

